# 79 mesa mark2a worth.



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

i have an 1979 mesa mark two a with an 1x15 electro voice speaker, 5way eq and foot switch. was wondering what you guys thought it was worth.





































proud boogie owner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

they are about $800USD book value. I'm not sure what they sell for though.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

seen one on reverb for $4000 i think thats out rages

proud boogie owner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> seen one on reverb for $4000 i think thats out rages
> 
> proud boogie owner


I'm only going by the book I have from 2014. $4000USD sounds a bit high though.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

https://reverb.com/item/338932-mesa-boogie-mark-ii-a-rare-15-ev-1979-hardwood

proud boogie owner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe cause it's hardwood? Not sure. Here's one with a similar tolex to your's, but doesn't have the EQ.

https://reverb.com/item/160106-mesa-boogie-mark-iib-2-tube-amplifier-price-drop-mk-ii


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Maybe cause it's hardwood? Not sure. Here's one with a similar tolex to your's, but doesn't have the EQ.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/160106-mesa-boogie-mark-iib-2-tube-amplifier-price-drop-mk-ii


not really his is a different amp . all together . mines a 2a 79 490 something made 1x15 no less i wouldn't ask $4000 for it and mines clean lol. id probably 1800-2000 if i was to sell 

proud boogie owner


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been doing some Boogie shopping lately. They are tough sells. If you put it at 1000$ you might get 800$, but it will probably take a few months.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

capnjim said:


> I've been doing some Boogie shopping lately. They are tough sells. If you put it at 1000$ you might get 800$, but it will probably take a few months.


Agreed, I have seen MK5 heads popping up for$1200 ish and I seen a roadster head on kijiji when I was in Calgary for $1k and when I took another look a month later it was still there and reduced to $800. Those are both $2500+ amps new.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Boogies are common and times are tough, which means they wont sell for what they used to. Rectos used to sell for $1600 now they are $1200 around here (or less). 

Mark IIC+ is the sought after one I believe. Whatever Metallica used is the one that gets the big bucks.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Boogies are common and times are tough, which means they wont sell for what they used to. Rectos used to sell for $1600 now they are $1200 around here (or less).
> 
> Mark IIC+ is the sought after one I believe. Whatever Metallica used is the one that gets the big bucks.


roling stones used a mark 2a 1x15 for 30 some years

proud boogie owner


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with Budda.

The IIC+ is the only one to reach collector status. The others aren't rare enough, and/or haven't been identified with an iconic album/sound (Santana's sound excepted?). And the Stones don't really factor in there. Also, although the 15 makes it rare, I would say it is less desirable than the EV12L in those amps. Just MHO.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree with Budda.
> 
> The IIC+ is the only one to reach collector status. The others aren't rare enough, and/or haven't been identified with an iconic album/sound (Santana's sound excepted?). And the Stones don't really factor in there. Also, although the 15 makes it rare, I would say it is less desirable than the EV12L in those amps. Just MHO.


ya, and it doesn't even stop there...some IIc's are more desirable than others....I forget which ones, but theres blue stripes and red stripes etc on the label at the back that signify different changes within the model.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

The red, green, purple etc stripe actually refers to the different Mark III models. The difference in Mark II's is the IIa, IIb, IIc and IIc+. Other differences are in Graphic eq models etc. Also the coliseum model which is 200 watts.
The IIc+'s are definitely the most desirable in the Mesa line but the price I see them going for on RigTalk, Gear Page etc have gone down quite a bit in the last few years.



Diablo said:


> ya, and it doesn't even stop there...some IIc's are more desirable than others....I forget which ones, but theres blue stripes and red stripes etc on the label at the back that signify different changes within the model.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah ....a 4K ask would be for a hardwood MkIIC+ combo or head and matching cab. That's "THE ONE". 
Again not apples to apples but there is a Mk I hardwood combo with a EQ and a 15" at Capsule for $1399.00cnd (just over a grand US) retail.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

You should just ask this guy what he wants for his, it might give you an idea 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/su...ie/1105893513?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> You should just ask this guy what he wants for his, it might give you an idea
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/su...ie/1105893513?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


lol i wonder who owns that mesa lol i forgot my add was still up lol

proud boogie owner


----------

